
Fantastic to fugly: All the new app icons in macOS Big Sur - miles
https://www.cultofmac.com/715717/fantastic-fugly-all-new-app-icons-macos-big-sur/
======
t4sk1n
It's comparable to GNOME's calling Nautilus file manager 'GNOME Files' which
is, in my view, disrespectful and takes away its 'personality' by making it
sound like a generic file manager (which it sort of is, but that's beside the
point). Imagine how people (who know the actual name of the software) would
feel if Adobe 'Acrobat' Reader was renamed to 'Adobe PDF reader'

Ultimately, most of the new icons lack the level of detail the current ones
have and will lose that in an attempt to achieve a 'coherent' icon shape.

------
estevaovix
I've always wanted these icon changes, for like 10 years!

There's a thing called symmetry you know...

